# Datnoid Problem



## djaalix (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, so i joined aquarium forums about a month ago after i started my first tank, and you guys have been nothing but helpful, so i hope someone can help me here. I bought 2 gold 3" datnoids a week ago and they are doing great, along with all the other fish in my tank. Numbers as far as ammonia, pH, nitrites and nitrates have been steady for the last week. So today i bought 2 more gold datnoids of the same size. I noticed as i was leaving the store that one of them seemed to be taking a poop. My buddy looked at it as well, but us being newbies, we thought nothing of it. I released them around 5:30 tonight into the tank after an hour of adding my water slowly to the bag. At 8 i noticed one of them breathing very heavily and just leaning weird. Datnoids lean, and swim oddly, so it was hard to tell right away that something was wrong. Then i noticed that poop thing still there. It only got worse very quickly, and the fish was dead by 8:30. I dont think that was a poop, i think the fish had impacted intestines or injured, although it does not look like an external injury. I must say, upon closer inspection it looks sort of bloody. Has anyone ever heard of this, and should i go back and demand another fish, since these fish cost me $85 dollars a piece. The other 3 datnoids are doing great. Some tail whipping and aggressive behavior between the 3, but nothing that bad where they are injuring eachother, yet at least. This whole situation seems like too much of a coincidense to not be directly linked. Any input would be helpful, thanks guys


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would take it back and also keep an eye on the others as you don't know what it was it could be contagious.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

You say it is "gold" datnoid ,is it (IT) Indo tiger datnoid/ (ST) Siamese tiger datnoid/(NTT) Northern Thailand tiger datnoid. sorry to hear that one was dead, did you got replacement , it was a big slashed to your pocket you deserve replacement .
Pic. of your tigers ..picture picture


----------

